# The perfect spinning chair



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

On what do you rest your rear while you spin? I've been thinking about this and wondering if my current spinning situation is ideal. I spin on my couch. I have some early hip trouble though and need something with a bit better support. What do you use?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am grumping around looking for a perfect solution to this issue myself. 

Lately I have been on the porch w/ my wheels and sitting in a plastic lawnchair. 
It is just a little bit too tall, like an inch.
My diningroom chairs are about perfect but gosh they are not going to be comfortable for the TdF.

Right now I am thinking I need some better porch furniture.
Either that or just drag my wintertime sitting chair out here on the porch.
Maybe if I do that it will convince the skies to drop some rain too? 

I still do not have the perfect set-up. 
Having 2 different wheels also makes it a bit trickier. 
I am finding the double treadle to be less comfortable over the longhaul.
I just cannot vary my seating position at all with it. 
The single treadle I can change feet, cross my legs, use both feet on the treadle. 
It just has a wider range of postures that I can rotate through w/o breaking stride in my spinning.


I am curious what others have come up with to solve this problem.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I use an old dinning room chair, hard wooden thing. It's the perfect height and I can put a pillow on it for a bit of cush if I need to. GAM my DT wheel has taken me about a year to find the most comfortable way/place to sit. I'm thinking for the TdF I'm going to us my Ashford, I have more control of the end product. Besides! I feel sorry for her since I have been working exclusively with my Sonata to try to get to know her. Time to dust off the other wheels and give them a work out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I spin either on my couch with a doubled up pillow behind the back, or on one of our dining room chairs with a pad. Neither is ideal. I'm always on the lookout for something better. I have 3 (wink) wheels now, 2 are double-treadle. I'm not so sure I like the doubles as well as I like the single treadle. With the single I can use either foot and vary how I sit, with the doubles...not so much.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I really like the padded office chair, no arms, that adjusts up or down cause my little Joy wheel sits pretty low. Pull it back up and it works great for playing guitar too.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm....well, in my extensive spinning career (especially after finding that I could actually lean back, relax and draft and stuff quite a ways from the orifice of the wheel)
I think a good old fashioned recliner is where it's at. :thumb:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I sit in a stuffed living room chair. right in front of the TV with the remote beside me. I did't know where to sit was a problem. I like the outside idea...in the shade of course. we're in the upper 90's all week.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

For my Joe wheel, I sit in an upholstered but not too soft, rather upright, livingroom chair with low arms. I have a spotlight there for better light. 

When I spin on my Aura, I sit in my recliner, upright of course, in front of the TV. I don't have as good light there at night, but during the day I get lots of natural light. I don't lean back in the chair, and the Aura is a double treadle, so I sit differently, more square on my pelvis, like when riding a horse, towards the front of the chair.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the couch, the wooden rocking chair, and the kitchen chairs. When I take my wheel somewhere I have a cheap $10.00 folding chair I got at Walmart that is surprisingly comfortable. For my DT Lendrum, the rocking chair is my favourite. For my ST Ashford Traddy, all of the other chairs are good.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I was camping this weekend (Point Farms provincial park in Ontario) and didn't think the chair thing out when I brought my wheel (30 year old Lendrum, see Avatar). The only seat that was comfortable was the picnic table bench. 

My husband brought the chairs he likes to read in. They were too short. The picnic table was a bit hard, but it was just the right height. I find height to be the most important thing for my spinning comfort. If the height is wrong, I can't spin for more than a few minutes without backache. When the height is right, I can spin for hours, even on a picnic bench.

Usually I use an old wooden kitchen chair that is just a bit shorter than modern dining chairs. Our patio chairs work well too. I have a firm folding chair that can go camping and is comfortable for spinning. Why didn't I pack my own chair?


----------

